# Team Daiwa Surf Rods



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Opinions.

High-Modulus HSD Graphite Blank
Oversized Fuji® Long Cast Guides—smooth and cut-proof—oversized for maximum line flow 
Quality Fuji® reel seat 
Durable, slip-free cork tape grip
PolyfluorTM protective rod coating resists UV damage 
Model # Length Action Line Weight Lure Weight # Guides 
TD-S1142HRB-C 11'4" Heavy 20-40 4-7oz 8 + tip


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Are you talking about the white rods or the new black and blue ones?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Black*

Graphit color.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Good Rod*

Orest,

I purchased TD-S1202MHRS-C 12' rated for 3-6 oz. It is not bad, but I wished it was rated for 4-7 oz because I have older Daiwa Tournament white spinning rod 11' rated for 4-7. This older rod is one of my favorite considering that I have several Breakaway rods. I bought the 12' because I wanted 12 for more casting leverage.

So I can say that TD-S1142HRB-C should be excellent, but you might also want to consider a slightly heavier rod TD-S1142XHRB-C rated for 5-8 oz and 25-50 lb line. I am only mentioning the XH conventional rod in case if you are not aware of this rod. They are both 11'-4". The only difference is that one is Heavy action and other is Extra Heavy Action.

Regardless, these Team Daiwa Surf rods are a good price for the money as long as you make the right selection. i.e. 4-7 or 5-8 oz. I usually buy spinning rods because I can always use conventional reels such as Penn 525 Mag on them, not the other way around.

Furthermore, based on experience with my Team Daiwa Surf rod, it is light and appear to be very good quality considering that I did not have this rod very long.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks GC*

I also will put a 525mag on it for bay fishing. I have a OM 12 Heavy for the ocean, to stiff for the bay.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i have the xh conventional 11'4" and i really like it...i am a daiwa fan though  . i think it casts very well using 6oz....but will handle 8oz just fine. i use this rod for both the bay and ocean. if you go on ebay and search team daiwa, i think there's a seller who has his own "store" that has good prices...like around $120.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Fred*

Am watching one on eBay right now.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I have the emblem, same rating, same length. It's a nice rod and throws better than a tica. JMO  But if you really throw it, 6oz is a little too much.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I Agree With Fish-On and CrawFish*

Daiwa rods overrate the oz range. The sweet spot is more likely near the low end of the range. When I say sweet spot, I mean just the sinker. Of course, the bait has to be considered.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks for all the*

opinions. Will have to decide if a rating of 4-7 oz is enough, being it might be over rated. Some times you need 5 or 6 oz at SPSP and with bait and trying to cast to the other side of the bay  , I might have to go a little heavier.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Orest, JMO but you might want to look at the OM Lite 3-6oz. For me, mine loves 6anbait but I have thrown as little as 4 an bait. Tip is more sensitive than the Heavy but if needed you could prolly throw 8anbait with it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thnaks*

CDog. I forgot that OM made a lite. Just don't see them on eBay.


----------

